# Replacement Straps



## krissy1301 (Feb 4, 2020)

Hi all.

First day off furlough today and back to WFH - mixed emotions overall, I was enjoying no work and 80% pay, however I was starting to get bored.

Anyway, back to work also means my 1966 Rolex comes back out. It is currently on the original strap which is well worn. I don't want to totally wear the original strap out as it's a great part of the original watch. I'd like something very similar (tan leather, contrast stitching, gold tang style clasp etc.) to keep the aesthetic of the watch. Where do you guys buy your watch straps from? Any good places to recommend/avoid? I don't want to take it to the AD and have my eyeballs torn out.

Next question i suppose is can anyone recommend a tool for changing straps and a useful how to video?

Thanks all!


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

krissy1301 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> First day off furlough today and back to WFH - mixed emotions overall, I was enjoying no work and 80% pay, however I was starting to get bored.
> 
> ...


 Cousins do a good selection for all budgets , most on the forum here use the Bergeon 6767 tool with the fine ends .Cousins do those too


----------



## al_kaholik (May 22, 2018)

https://www.hirschstraps.com/products/hirsch-merino-nappa-leather-watch-strap-gold-brown?_pos=3&_sid=cc72e5487&_ss=r Quality straps, and you pay quality prices, but they don't do a tan unfortunately, the lighter leather is nice though. Not sure how much contrast you want on the stitching too


----------



## krissy1301 (Feb 4, 2020)

Thanks chaps - will have a hunt around those websites. It looks the choices are endless.

I've now youtubed changing straps and can't believe I asked such a stupid question - ignore me.


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

I've had 3 or 4 from pavel who is a forum member and will make them to order, or certainly used to do. I got a lovely brown vintage leather for my Smiths. Fit and finish are great and wears lovely. He had a web shop - pavstraps. 
All of them are great and well finished. He's a great bloke to deal with too.
I've had some from our host Roy and they were great too. From Cousins I've Only had their cheaper end but they've been fine too :thumbsup:


----------



## krissy1301 (Feb 4, 2020)

I've just seen Pavs old online shop that doesn't seem to be running any more but his Instagram has recent posts. Do you have his username on here so I can send him a DM?
Thanks 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

krissy1301 said:


> I've just seen Pavs old online shop that doesn't seem to be running any more but his Instagram has recent posts. Do you have his username on here so I can send him a DM?
> Thanks


 I think it's @Miterant :thumbsup:


----------



## krissy1301 (Feb 4, 2020)

Excellent, thanks all, I've dropped him a message.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

A "how to" video for strap changes:

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=how+to+change+a+watch+strap&docid=608014554210962960&mid=DC916E43526CB0CB35DDDC916E43526CB0CB35DD&view=detail&FORM=VIRE


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

So whilst browsing the t'internet for a new canvas single pass pull through strap I came across Haveston and purchased a couple of their offerings but still wanting something lighter in colour and also more vintage looking I had a browse over on the A. F. 0210. site, very nice and just what I'm looking for but at £35.00 a strap coming from Australia could prove to be expensive for several of them. Purchase put on the back burner I decided to take a look at their photo gallery.

Like a smack in the face there it was staring at me and stating the obvious that I'd overlooked /never thought of before, a picture of a Dirty Dozen collection with eleven watches lying in a watch box flat on their backs and one on a strap! Same strap. :mad0218:

I have many grey & Black Perlons in 20mm and 18mm, I've just purchased two grey canvas 20mm (the majority of my pieces are these lug sizes and grey is my preferred colour ) maybe this revelation will be a money saver in the future, maybe I need a "how to buy straps " video? :bash:

On a side note Pav's straps are excellent, I have several and would recommend his work highly . :thumbsup:


----------

